# render and display devices



## Omarado

Hi Guys

I bought a laptop but noticed something strange which i couldn't understand:

when i open [dxdiag] without the brackets it detects 2 graphics card and i know that my laptop has 2 but the strange is

in [dxdiag] without the brackets there's a tab named [display] which displays my Intel HD Graphics Family card and its details and anohter tab named [Render] displays my other NVIDIA Gefore 820M graphics card details...

2 picture to show them:

1-












2- 













~Thanks In Advance~


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Your Intel graphics will be used for browsing the web and Windows applications, while your Nvidia graphics will handle gaming and rendering.


----------



## Omarado

Ok then tell me if this NVIDIA Geforece 820M is strong or what?

is it good enough to run new games at good quality?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's good for most applications, but don't expect the highest game settings.

Best place to see if you can play it, is here:

Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements


----------

